# New wordpress theme: Fodri Pulao



## goobimama (Jun 21, 2008)

I made this wordpress theme and now I don't know what to do with it so I'm posting it here. The theme name is Fodri Pulao, a very authentic and rural goan term for a nice delicacy 

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/4954/fodripulaohy6.png

There's a lot of transparency going on here and there so it looks kinda neat. One can change the background to suit ones liking. Logo is also replaceable very easily. Widget ready

*Download theme* | Live Demo

Do leave your comments, whatever they may be.


----------



## iMav (Jun 21, 2008)

Fodri Pulao  The word Fodri and Fodrya are used a lot but never have been used with Pulao 

The theme is slick. It's really slick. Simple yet elegant.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2008)

Hahah. Nice name. Though try better fonts for the text like Trebuchet MS, etc.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 21, 2008)

its nice 

are bhau, pan tu link dyayla visarlas, krupaya link de!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I like how Verdana looks there. Then again, changing the font involves just changing one small aspect of the stylesheet.

And I didn't know Fodri was such a widely used term...


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

lol...nice slick theme

wats up with categories ?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2008)

It's a cheap slang in Marathi if I remember.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 21, 2008)

even i think so........so i advide Goobi to avoid that word !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 21, 2008)

The theme is really nice and clean look. I like it.


----------



## iMav (Jun 21, 2008)

Pathik said:


> It's a cheap slang in Marathi if I remember.


Don't know whch language. But it sure is used as slang. My advise: Keep it! 



T159 said:


> lol...nice slick theme
> 
> wats up with categories ?


I saw that too p0rn0


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice theme Gobimama..But black background is pain to read though it looks cool..


----------



## life31 (Jun 21, 2008)

Fodya kasta maray. Solid dista.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 21, 2008)

Background is great. Fantastic.

btw...its really is a slang in marathi. _fodrichya.._


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2008)

*Theme files added*

To everyone: Nice to know. Nice to know. 

And someone did try to persuade me to change the name to "dark wood", but the name sooo stays!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

really slick. But You could have added an extra sidebar instead of wasting all that space in the borders.


----------



## narangz (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow! Excellent theme 

What is this in the CSS? 



> " Keep this piece of text, if only to make the author feel good about himself. Although if you plan on making money,
> you better remove it cause it won't make good business sense! *Also, listen to a lot of coldplay.*
> 
> Requirement to use this theme: Leave me a comment on my blog.
> ...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 22, 2008)

looks hot


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

WTH! I'm a Maharashtrian but never heard that word before. Are you guys sure its in Marathi?

Btw nice theme Goobi.


----------



## iMav (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Not sure whether it's marathi, I think it's Goan, a friend of mine with Goan roots uses it a lot as slang.


----------



## life31 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep its Konkani  and not Marathi.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wonder ful theme..
downloaded it..will use it my new site..

OMG...
Take a look of the theme at IE6...
Dunno why all themes are displayed such wired in IE6

It is important to make the themes displayed correctly in IE6 coz it's one of the most used browser...
If u could make it compatible with IE6 then it's wonderful..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Most of the images in this theme are PNG and IE6 doesnt support PNG format, thats why it'll not display the theme properly.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 22, 2008)

Offtopic: Its konkani actually..but Marathi and konkani are similar..it is often used here 

Ontopic: There is a fix(script) for displaying PNG images properly in IE6. Google it.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 22, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ Most of the images in this theme are PNG and IE6 doesnt support PNG format, thats why it'll not display the theme properly.



Not only that the sidebar is misalligned...
This is the same case of 90% of all themes that i have seen ...
the sidebar will be at the bottom 

BTW thanks for the info...i will try converting png to jpg and see the result 



blueshift said:


> Offtopic: Its konkani actually..but Marathi and konkani are similar..it is often used here
> 
> Ontopic: There is a fix(script) for displaying PNG images properly in IE6. Google it.



Is it this
*perishablepress.com/press/2008/05/28/css-hackz-series-png-fix-for-internet-explorer/
..? 
Whew i never knew that png can't be displayed by IE6...We can't neglect this coz it's still one of the most used browsers


----------



## goobimama (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry. In my haste of releasing this awesome named theme I forgot to do the IE testing. Nevertheless, there will be a 1.1.2 edition of the theme with full IE compatibility (if that is ever possible). 

And I'm pretty sure the word is Konkani.


----------



## adi007 (Jun 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Oh I'm sorry. In my haste of releasing this awesome named theme I forgot to do the IE testing. Nevertheless, there will be a 1.1.2 edition of the theme with full IE compatibility (if that is ever possible).
> 
> And I'm pretty sure the word is Konkani.



Waiting for it..


----------



## Indyan (Jun 22, 2008)

Change all the png images to gif (if your require transparency). That would fix things in ie.
The sidebar often comes to bottom if there is some overlapping. Check that the dimensions of each div (including padding and all) adds up.


----------



## hullap (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool Theme Goobi


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice, but a little too dark.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 24, 2008)

hey, I missed this thread. Cool theme btw


----------



## manas (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice theme....  Looks cool because of the transparency...


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool Theme.

Whats the font used on the title btw?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 25, 2008)

Title.... if I remember correctly it is Kloegirl New York. I could add the PSD if someone wants.

As for IE6 compatibility, really didn't have any time to work on that. Thing is I have to travel all the way to wherever cause I don't have IE6 at home to work on. Maybe a week?


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 25, 2008)

^Thanx


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jun 25, 2008)

> Fodri pulao



Man i coudnt stop laughing at this.nice pick..ha ha ha...globalising Gaon Bad words!



> life31 :
> Fodya kasta maray. Solid dista.



vo ani teja voilo! kite re tiyatr cholla hanga????


----------



## life31 (Jul 28, 2008)

^^^^^   

BTW forgot to than you goobimama Just downloaded it.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry to bump, but does anyone by any chance still have the theme files? I've lost them so…


----------



## skippednote (Nov 1, 2008)

Cool theme GOOBI


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Sorry to bump, but does anyone by any chance still have the theme files? I've lost them so…



Hahaha ROFL!!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

-snipped-


----------



## goobimama (Nov 1, 2008)

So no one has them huh? Hmm...


----------

